# Make your best trollface



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

C'mon people, some thanks and views but no pics? It's easy, it's all in the eyes!


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry if this gives anyone nightmares


----------

